# finca



## galcosta

Pregunta, finca en español es lo siguiente

Una *finca*, también denominada en Derecho *fundo* o *predio* es una propiedad inmueble que se compone de una porción delimitada de terreno.
La finca representa el bien inmueble por excelencia: la tierra. 
en este sentido estoy buscando la traducción:
Fincas rústicas: Aquellas destinadas a la agricultura, ganadería, etc. 

Es fazenda?

Gracias,
Gal


----------



## Mangato

Cuando se refiere a terreno, finca rústica, etc, se define como *propriedade*

*Predio, *a mi entender se utiliza en portugés para designar un edificio.

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Perdón, continúo.

*Facenda,* a mi entender, tiene el mismo sentido que ahí en Argentina *Estancia.*

Si no es así, saquénme del error, por favor.


----------



## galcosta

MAngato, creo que si, Fazenda es Estancia.
Con respecto a finca como propriedade...me parece que debe haber alguna palabra mas especifica, propriedade me resulta un poco general...
No se!!
Sigo pesquisando
Gracias Mg


----------



## Mangato

Ola Gal

Comprueba si te puede valer terreno. En español tiene todos esos significados. En portugués, la palabra existe pero no sé si con todos los significados.



campo, tierra, suelo, solar, superficie, parcela, propiedad, dominio, cultivo, plantación
ámbito, esfera, contorno, medio, circunstancia
capa, estrato, veta
terrenal


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Cuando se refiere a terreno, finca rústica, etc, se define como *propriedade* *o terreno*
> 
> *Predio, *a mi entender se utiliza en portugés para designar un edificio.


De acuerdo.


----------



## Mangato

Disculpas por escreber portugés. Fico avergonhado.


----------



## Vanda

Gal, este tópico tem várias definições sobre os termos relacionados. Dê uma olhadinha.

Este também.


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Disculpas por escreber portugés. Fico avergonhado.


Não tem nada que se envergonhar. "Disculpas" é como se diz em galego? (Em Portugal é "desculpas".)


----------



## Mangato

Em galego também se di desculpas. Envergonhar di-se  avergoñar.

Outro erro imperdoável



Outsider said:


> Não tem nada que se envergonhar. "Disculpas" é como se diz em galego? (Em Portugal é "desculpas".)


 ​


----------



## galcosta

Nadie tiene que avergonzarse!! É por isso que eu escrevo em espanhol 
Creio que vou ficar com terreno como sinônimo de finca.

Gracias por las colaboraciones 
Gal


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mangato said:


> Em galego também se di desculpas. Envergonhar di-se avergoñar.
> 
> Outro erro imperdoável


 
Ohhhhhhh Mangato, no diga eso, no lo diga. Yo también tengo no errores sino horrores ortográfico, y como dice gal, prefiero hasta escribir en español... Pero no pienso es que son imperdonables, más bien demuestran que uno sabe su lengua.

Otra cosa, usted no tiene errores del otro mundo. Yo también comparto mucho de sus errores: escreber, ese es frecuente.

No se preocupe tanto así, no se seinta tan mal.


----------



## nusa

Sim Mangato, nunca ouviste "los errores enseñan". 
Abraços.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado pela compremção.

O problema não é estar errado. O problema é estar ferrado. Com ferradura né? É brincadeira

O meu problema, além dos problemas ortográficos, que são muitos, são também os de digitação

MG​


----------



## elizabeth_b

Oi!

Eu acho que além de fazenda tambem pode usar a palavra "sítio". O Sítio é como uma finca.

Também existe "chácara" = granja


----------



## Tomby

Prédio, trata-se da mesma coisa que em espanhol: "_predio_", embora nós usemos a palavra "_finca_". Exemplo: "_Tengo una finca [com casa o não] en ..._" 
Também pode ser sinónimo de edifício. 
Em Espanha "_predio_" é uma palavra que apenas se lê no Código Civil, documentos jurídicos, etc. e usa-se nos escritos jurídicos. 
(01-06-07) 
TT.


----------

